# Need photos of OPEN split FOYER landing in kitchen



## suegee1950 (May 12, 2012)

I have an on-end split foyer (narrow end of house with entrance faces street). The entry stairs going up land in a 3 x 12 horizontal hallway sharing wall with kitchen and having a wrought iron railing around stairwell. This hallway ends on the right with a coat closet along an outside wall and has open doorway into kitchen. 

I want to enlarge my kitchen.

My thoughts: Take out hallway wall and closet, opening up kitchen. This brings the kitchen right to the stairwell, an extra 3 feet, making the kitchen 12 x 13' 2" (13' 6" if not considering new wall replacing railing). There is also a 10 foot wall between kitchen and dining room which could come out, but I need some if it to back a hutch in kitchen. I would like to wrap my existing cabinets (along the outside wall) through the former closet space, then making L along 5 feet of the stairway.

I NEED PHOTOS of similar renovations to understand how this will look, landing in the kitchen. I know people usually put in counters with stools separating the rooms, but I am limited somewhat in that I am keeping a vintage matching vinyl, formica and chrome table/hutch set from 1940s and need space for them. The hutch is 4' long x 13" wide x 5 feet tall and needs a wall behind it to look right. Anyway, I have found precious few photos showing where a split FOYER (different from split level) was opened up and landed in kitchen. Please help. Would also like to see it on computer simulation but I haven't been able to figure out how to use the online ones. THANK YOU.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know how much help this will be, as my split foyer doesn't have the entrance on the end, but at least here's a before/after with the wall. If you can open it up, I say do it.











Still in progress, but you get the idea.


----------



## DevineHeathen (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are wondering what it will look like, I suggest taking the time to download an App called PadCAD. I literally just downloaded it a week ago in preparation to my kitchen remodel. VERY handy App indeed. Visually you will be able to render your space in approximately 2-3 hours if used properly. My home does not have a landing in the kitchen, but near it. I simply figured that the more preparation I can do will make the job much easier. Take a look at the photo's and I hope this may guide you toward a sound decision.

Cheers!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Before removing anything you have to have someone that knows what there looking at see if there supporting walls your removing.
How about posting a picture of what you have now?


----------

